# Rollfast Refurbish



## Monark52 (Feb 2, 2014)

I got to work on this one this week and it`s 99% done. I cleaned and regreased everything and shot it with gloss coat. There was a post awhile back on an identical bike to this one and it was described as a one year only model back in 58 i believe. I replaced the rims and spokes but kept the New Departure hubs. NOS Goodyear tires were also added. I love the patina on this one...Can`t wait to ride!


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a nice ride. Summer caint come fast enough!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 2, 2014)

*Nice rollfast*

I used to have a 55 that looked close to yours but no tank or springer. Cool bike.


----------

